# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  Daqri, augmented reality headset, DAQRI LLC, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - DAQRI LLC

daqri.com/products/smart-glasses

----------


## Airicist

DAQRI's augmented reality headset wants to change how we work

Published on Sep 22, 2015




> Daqri has created an augmented reality headset and the software that powers it. The Los Angeles-based startup is aiming to revolutionize the way people work by layering additional data and intelligent computing tools on top of their normal vision.

----------


## Airicist

Daqri's Smart Helmet Hands On

Published on Jan 9, 2016




> Daqri's Smart Helmet is an industrial device that projects important information in front of the eyes of the wearer. It doubles as a hard hat and safety goggles making it ideal for working with heavy machinery or in technical fields.

----------


## Airicist

Intel's Daqri Smart Helmet: Hands-on CES 2016

Published on Jan 11, 2016




> A helmet that helps workers repair stuff easier.

----------


## Airicist

DAQRI Smart Glasses using a USB Type-C connector with DisplayPort Alt Mode

Jun 12, 2020




> DAQRI Smart Glasses using a USB Type-C connector with DisplayPort Alt Mode. DisplayPort over USB Type-C is the best way to obtain the high resolution, HDR color, device power, and USB data that next-generation headsets require.

----------

